# Sage samick



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a sage samick recurve bow for sale. It is a 55# draw weight. It comes with a custom red and black string and stock string, comes with finger glove and I think I have three carbon express arrows with muzzy three blade broadheads. I have decided I suck with a recurve, so if you want to try traditional archery for a cheap price send me a pm. 150$ or best offer


----------

